# Fall turkey hunt



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anybody seen the fall turkey hunt area maps for 2015?
I can't seem to locate them on the DWR site.
When I click on Turkey, it comes up blank.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_term.php?feature_item=15


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Fall Turkey Hunt Boundaries:

Northern Region: http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=727
Southern Region: http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=728


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Avery


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Learn how to do the Kee Kee runs and whistles and the lost and come back yelps and you will have fun Hunting in the fall. Find a flock bust it up and sit down and start calling. Loads of fun!


----------

